# oak entertainment center and tortoise enclosure



## Wherethetortiroam (Sep 17, 2019)

this is the 1st one i've made that actually comes apart at about 13 inches up from the ground. where ever you see doubled trim, is where it splits. THat is the first part the second, is one that fits inside that piece directly like a really big drawer. the drawer or inner 2nd piece is where the animal will reside. it is just under 4x6 foot in dimensions the black stuff on the bottom and part of sides is flex seal which i've found works great for making bath tubs and pools and drains and things in their outdoor pens. after a while the smell of the flex seal goes away especially after laying down proper substrate. the 3rd and biggest piece is the top with the doors. the frame is made all out of construction lumber and all wrapped in oak vinear. the 1st and the 3rd piece sit on top of each other and are held together by 7, 6 inch, 1/2 inch diameter nuts and bolts. (which is covered up by pieces 4-6 which are the foliage panels for the inside of the structure) pieces 4-6 are on the inside and just sit on the lip of the "big drawer". these panels of foliage provide an atractive background and hides all electrical. as well as makes the animal feel more at home in the wild. the 7th and final piece is just a long 1x6 foot piece that goes in front of it to cover up the inner big drawer and to make it pretty. there is a 1/16 inch gap around the top and sides of the doors for mild ventilation. i believe that this is a perfect first and last enclosure anybody will ever need. perfect for a baby anything or a small growing tortoise for life. i have one in my house now. my russian tort just loves it and im sure i will never have to upgrade him again.

is also great for those that have always wanted an animal of this kind but didn't want just some nasty old looking fish tank with exposed lamps and wiring and such but instead want a decent looking piece of multi- functioning furnature.

so i added all materials needed and to make one of these is about $600-$700 to make. so i would like $2000 for one of these. This one just needs stained and its done but if some one else would seriously want one i would like a thousand down and the rest upon delivery. as for delivery, i'm delivering it to you. i don't trust carriers so i will bring it to you anywhere in the lower 48 for a fee of $100 for first 4 state lines i have to cross. and $20 more for every state line crossed after that.

thanks for looking and if serious about wanting one don't hesitate to send me a personal mesage and i'll get back to you eventually

let me know what ya think. God bless yall


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Sep 17, 2019)

so just saw after proof reading for the 10th time that i forgot to mention over all measurements which is 81" x 51" x 41" tall and again it has three big parts and four little. but over all piece once all put together is 81 inches long (just under 7 foot long)

if i was a tortoise i would want to live in this or something as big, plenty of room to roam.


----------



## AZGirl (Sep 18, 2019)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> so just saw after proof reading for the 10th time that i forgot to mention over all measurements which is 81" x 51" x 41" tall and again it has three big parts and four little. but over all piece once all put together is 81 inches long (just under 7 foot long)
> 
> if i was a tortoise i would want to live in this or something as big, plenty of room to roam.




Very clever.


----------



## AZGirl (Sep 18, 2019)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> this is the 1st one i've made that actually comes apart at about 13 inches up from the ground. where ever you see doubled trim, is where it splits. THat is the first part the second, is one that fits inside that piece directly like a really big drawer. the drawer or inner 2nd piece is where the animal will reside. it is just under 4x6 foot in dimensions the black stuff on the bottom and part of sides is flex seal which i've found works great for making bath tubs and pools and drains and things in their outdoor pens. after a while the smell of the flex seal goes away especially after laying down proper substrate. the 3rd and biggest piece is the top with the doors. the frame is made all out of construction lumber and all wrapped in oak vinear. the 1st and the 3rd piece sit on top of each other and are held together by 7, 6 inch, 1/2 inch diameter nuts and bolts. (which is covered up by pieces 4-6 which are the foliage panels for the inside of the structure) pieces 4-6 are on the inside and just sit on the lip of the "big drawer". these panels of foliage provide an atractive background and hides all electrical. as well as makes the animal feel more at home in the wild. the 7th and final piece is just a long 1x6 foot piece that goes in front of it to cover up the inner big drawer and to make it pretty. there is a 1/16 inch gap around the top and sides of the doors for mild ventilation. i believe that this is a perfect first and last enclosure anybody will ever need. perfect for a baby anything or a small growing tortoise for life. i have one in my house now. my russian tort just loves it and im sure i will never have to upgrade him again.
> 
> is also great for those that have always wanted an animal of this kind but didn't want just some nasty old looking fish tank with exposed lamps and wiring and such but instead want a decent looking piece of multi- functioning furnature.
> 
> ...




You are very handy and creative. I don’t have those skills.


----------



## Sleppo (Sep 18, 2019)

looks good!


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Sep 19, 2019)

hey thanks azgirl and sleppo. now can i expect a check in the mail?


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 19, 2020)

wanted to do a follow up on the threads i started to show final result


----------



## MNGuy (Dec 19, 2020)

Great job. I love this design.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 19, 2020)

Inadequate i feel so Inadequate ?! All that for a Russian to give you the stink eye.


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 20, 2020)

lol he does give a good stink eye but loves his vast area to roam and hide.

hence why the grass is now dead cause it never got to root real well even after watering it alot it wasn't able to root under the lamps where your'd think it'd be more dry was still wet like the roots never got ahold well because he would dig and borrow underneath making tunnels like a mole in the yard. 

such entertainment


----------

